# كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه



## nana25 (29 يوليو 2007)

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <0> : وحيد

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <1> : اناني

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <2> : إجتماعي

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <3> : محبوب

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <4> : دلوع

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <5> : سعيد

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <6> : نشيط

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <7> : كريم

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <8> : حسود

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <9> : ناجح​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

6 نشيط؟
هههههههههه يمكن
بس انا مش نشيطة اوى دانا ماما الكسل
هههههههههههههههه
اخدنا بركة الموبايلات ياهناء


----------



## nana25 (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



crazy_girl قال:


> 6 نشيط؟
> هههههههههه يمكن
> بس انا مش نشيطة اوى دانا ماما الكسل
> هههههههههههههههه
> اخدنا بركة الموبايلات ياهناء


 
انت لو عرفتى اصلا اخر رقم موبايلى ايه ........... ابقى استنتجيه لوحدك ههههههههه

بس اخدنا بركة يا شرين​


----------



## romyo (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



nana25 قال:


> إذا كان ينتهي بــ <5> : سعيد
> 
> [/color][/size]​



اااااااااااااااااااااااااااانا سعيددددددددددددددددددددد

شكرا نانا على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## nana25 (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



romyo قال:


> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااانا سعيددددددددددددددددددددد​
> 
> 
> شكرا نانا على الموضوع الجميل​


 

اى خدعة يا عم سعيد هههههههههههههه

بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## twety (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



nana25 قال:


> ​
> 
> إذا كان ينتهي بــ <9> : ناجح​


 
ميرسى يابطه:99:

كان نفسى فى الموضوع ده من زمااااااااان

ميرسى ياشقيه انك جبتيه :t4:


----------



## meri (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <7> : كريم

شكرررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااا يا نانا


----------



## gigi angel (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

_*:11::11::36_22_26::36_22_26:*_


----------



## nana25 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



twety قال:


> ميرسى يابطه:99:
> 
> كان نفسى فى الموضوع ده من زمااااااااان
> 
> ميرسى ياشقيه انك جبتيه :t4:


 
اى خدعة يا عسولة انت تأمرى بس هههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا​


----------



## nana25 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



meri قال:


> إذا كان ينتهي بــ <7> : كريم
> 
> شكرررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااا يا نانا


 

اى خدعة يا كميلة قصدى يا كريمة يووووووووووووووه (أنت يا بنت غيرتى اسمك وله ايه هههههههههههههههه)

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا​


----------



## nana25 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



germen قال:


> _*:11::11::36_22_26::36_22_26:*_


 
عـــــــروســــــــتـــــــــى

عرفت انت معندكيش موبايل صح ههههههههههه

بس برضه اخدنا بركة يا جرمين​


----------



## totty (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

انااااااااااااااا  كريمه

ميرسى يا نانا​


----------



## nana25 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



totty قال:


> انااااااااااااااا كريمه​
> 
> 
> ميرسى يا نانا​


 
أنت كريمة وحليمة وفاطيمة هههههههههههههههه

اى خدعة يا قمر

بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## romyo (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



totty قال:


> انااااااااااااااا  كريمه
> 
> ميرسى يا نانا​



انا متجوزك توتى
الاقيكى كريمة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## dr.sheko (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

فكره حلوه بجد 
بس انا m.e.e مش كريم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



romyo قال:


> انا متجوزك توتى
> الاقيكى كريمة
> ههههههههههههههه


 
معلش يخلق من الشبه 150 كريمة هههههههههههههه

تعيش وتاخد غيرها

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة دى يا روميو​


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



m.e.e قال:


> فكره حلوه بجد
> بس انا m.e.e مش كريم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

معلش يا m.e.e بكرة تخف تبقى كريم هههههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا مش كريم هههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

5
شكرا 

بس انا مش سعيد 

انا  بيتر


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



kajo قال:


> 5
> شكرا
> 
> بس انا مش سعيد
> ...


 
وانا نانا ههههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك اللذيذه​


----------



## naderr (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

إذا كان ينتهي بــ <9> : ناجح
انا   نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجح
اسف   انا  نادر


----------



## snow_white7 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

تصدقى  ممكن  يكون  صحيح ...  انا  0   :sad_smile:

شكرا  على  الموضوع  :cry_smile:


----------



## nana25 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



naderr قال:


> إذا كان ينتهي بــ <9> : ناجح
> انا نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجح
> اسف انا نادر


 
مرسى يا ناجح قصدى يا نادر على مشاركتك الجميلة

بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



snow_white7 قال:


> تصدقى ممكن يكون صحيح ... انا 0 :sad_smile:
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع :cry_smile:


 
من غير ما تكتبى الرقم عرفت شكلك زيى بالظبط انا كمان كده هههههههههههههه

بس بجد اخدنا بركة ........... بصره ههههههههه​


----------



## muheb (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

انت متاكد مدي المعلومة لا انا مش اناني


----------



## nana25 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



muheb قال:


> انت متاكد مدي المعلومة لا انا مش اناني


 
على فكره الموضوع ده للترفيه فقط يعنى مجرد هزار

طيب تصدق انا نفس الاختيار برضه يعنى انانية هههههههههههه ادى حال الدنيا يا ابنى يوم ليك ويوم عليك 

يلا نعيش كلنا وناخد غيرها هههههههههه

بس برضه اخدنا بركة يا باشا​


----------



## sant felopateer (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



> إذا كان ينتهي بــ <8> : حسود


ليه كده يا نانا ماحنا كونا كويسين مع بعض
لكن على عموم كتر خيرك و موضوع دمه خفيف فعلا


----------



## nana25 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



sant felopateer قال:


> ليه كده يا نانا ماحنا كونا كويسين مع بعض
> لكن على عموم كتر خيرك و موضوع دمه خفيف فعلا


 
يا ابنى ما انت عرفت اللى فيها ما انا طلعت انانية

معلش اصل طباخ السم بيذوقوا هههههههههههه

وبجد تصدق يعنى اخدنا بركة يا باشا​


----------



## sant felopateer (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

:t33:* علشان خطرك انتى بس انا هاسكت
لكن فى المرة الجاية لا يمكن اتنازل عنها ابدا"* :a82:


----------



## nana25 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



sant felopateer قال:


> :t33:* علشان خطرك انتى بس انا هاسكت*
> *لكن فى المرة الجاية لا يمكن اتنازل عنها ابدا"* :a82:


 
معلش يا سى حففى قصدى سى حنفى ههههههههههههه

بس برضه اخدنا بركة يا باشا​


----------



## BITAR (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*




> إذا كان ينتهي بــ <2> : إجتماعي


*ايه الجمال والحلاوه دى *
*اجتماعى صحيح*
*لقد اصبتى الهدف*​*تحياتى*​​​


----------



## nana25 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



BITAR قال:


> *ايه الجمال والحلاوه دى *
> *اجتماعى صحيح*
> *لقد اصبتى الهدف*​
> 
> *تحياتى*​


 
نشكر الله انها مطلعتش Out ههههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة لمشاركتك يا بيتر​


----------



## فتحى عادل (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

فعلا انا وحيد ووحيد اوى كمان


----------



## Coptic Lady (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



*سلام ونعمة للجميع*

*ممكن سؤال من فضلكم واعذرونى فيه:08:*

*هل حقا بتعتقدوا ان اخر رقم من الموبايل يكشف عن شخصية صاحبه ؟؟؟؟:t7:*

*ولا بس الموضوع مش اكتر من having fun:gy0000:*

*اصل لو كده يبقى بكرة نلاقى حد بيحدد شخصيتنا من لو عربيتك او من عنوان بيتك او من لون شعرك وعينك ... الخ*

*سامحونى مرة اخرى بس عاوزة اتطمن على اخواتى واخواتى مش اكتر*

*وسلام ربنا معاكم كلكم *


----------



## fight the devil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

8
i will change my mobile number:t7:


----------



## nana25 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



فتحى عادل قال:


> فعلا انا وحيد ووحيد اوى كمان


 
يا عينى يا ضنايا  معلش يا بنى احنا كلنا اخواتك هنا فى المنتدى هههههههههههه

بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا​


----------



## nana25 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



Coptic Lady قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للجميع*
> 
> *ممكن سؤال من فضلكم واعذرونى فيه:08:*
> 
> ...


 

استحاله طبعا يكون الموضوع ده حقيقى ومصدق به دى مجرد فكاهه علشان نضحك مع بعض ونشوف تعليقات بعض الفكاهية 

وبالنسبة لتحديد الشخصية زى ما انت بتقولى الكلام ده قديم قوى بكره يكون تحديد الشخصية من لون الشراب او مقاس الجزمه هههههههههههه بضحك معاكى 

بس بجد اخدنا بركة مرورك ومشاركتك معانا ويا رب دايما​


----------



## nana25 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



salman shamoon قال:


> 8
> i will change my mobile number:t7:


 
ليه كده ايه ذنب رقم الموبايل حرام ده حتى طيب وغلبان قوى هههههههههه

وبرضه اخدنا بركة​


----------



## smr (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

I objeact. 
my number end's with 8 but im no't hasoda:dntknw::ranting:


----------



## mk1611 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

*:yaka:*


----------



## nana25 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



smr قال:


> I objeact.
> my number end's with 8 but im no't hasoda:dntknw::ranting:


 
اكيد انت مش حسوده انت سمر القمر هههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشركتك معانا يا عسل​


----------



## nana25 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



mk1611 قال:


> *:yaka:*


 
اخدنا بركة مشاركتك​


----------



## fulaa (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

:smil14:


----------



## koka_jesus (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

مرسي ياشرين بس انا بجد مش كدة ..........


كوكا


----------



## nana25 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



fulaa قال:


> :smil14:


 
يا حرام ايه اللى حصلك اتصدمتى يا عينى عليكى مع انه موضوع ترفيهى مش فيلم رعب هههههههههههه

بس بجد اخدنا بركة يا عسولة​


----------



## nana25 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسي ياشرين بس انا بجد مش كدة ..........
> 
> 
> كوكا


 
اى خدعة يا قمراية صدقينى كلنا مش كده ههههههههههههه

بس على فكره انا مش اسمى شرين

وبجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك يا عسوله​


----------



## micheal_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

*[2] اجتماعى 
فعلا انا اجتماعى جدا 
مع انى فى بعض الاوقات بحب اكون لوحدى*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

:99::99::99::99::99::36_3_13::8_8_35[1]::11_6_204::36_3_19::11_1_211v::36_3_22::12EA7A~153:_*هااااااااااااااااااااى انا 333 يعنى محبوببببببببببببب مش ممكن  شكرا يا شرين*_​


----------



## nana25 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



micheal_jesus قال:


> *[2] اجتماعى *
> 
> *فعلا انا اجتماعى جدا *
> 
> *مع انى فى بعض الاوقات بحب اكون لوحدى*​


 
اكيد اجتماعى يا باشا

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا​


----------



## nana25 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> _*هااااااااااااااااااااى انا 333 يعنى محبوببببببببببببب مش ممكن شكرا يا شرين*_​


 

اى خدعة يا مرمر يا قمر ​ 
بس صدقونى انا مش اسمى شرين :36_11_13:​ 
وبرضه اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا ويا رب دايما​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

انا بنتهى برقم ااااااااا:ranting:
ماشى يا نانا بس صدقنى مش انانية 
خاااااااااااااالص :t32:


----------



## sondos_m2006 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

هههههههههه
الحمدلله انا طلعت سعيدة ( ممكن) 
و نشيطة(دى بقى اشك فيها)


----------



## mena2222 (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

*انا رقم 3 *

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: 

:999::t31::99:


----------



## تونى 2010 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

انا هغير الرقم بتاع الموبايل بتاعى علشان اخر رقم 8 حسود


----------



## dolla_87 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كل واحد يعرف شخصيته من آخر رقم من موبايله .... هههههههه*

أنا رقمى 6

مرسى ليكى يانانا


----------

